# Chartering with the kids



## Sailer_Pete (Dec 16, 2001)

Hello,

My wife and I have scheduled our first charter out of Tortola with Trade Wind Yachts. We are taking our two pre-teen children with us, and would like to have your suggestions for a fun-filled family vacation that will keep everyone happy.

I would like to get my fill of sailing... the wife wants to enjoy shopping, eating and tanning her body in the sun... and the kids are looking forward to exploring the shorline, snorkeling and shell collecting.

What other interests or areas would you recommend for our first time out of Tortola?

Sailer Pete
Guide books on order!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi Pete:
Here is a quick run down of our favorites.

Beaches: 
Cane Garden Bay...moorings
White Bay...anchor
Machioneel...moorings although they are filled quickly in the day.
Sandy spit..anchor also provide a little bit of adventure for the kids ( running around the entire island) and some snorkeling towards Little JVD.

Snorkeling.
The caves at Norman.
The baths, also great adventure for the kids on the trail to Devil''s bay and a great beach at the end.
Monkey pointe.

The Bitter End is also great if you want to rent a Hobbie cat or go to the pool for a change ( $5/person for the day)

Food
mostly Yucks...
We like Donovan''s reef on Scrub island
the bucaneer Lobsters at Pusser''s west end, Foxy''s and Harry''s on JVD are good but expensive.
Lunch at Cooper''s is great.
Saba Rock was voted the worst 2 years in a row by us but we liked the steel band.

Shopping.
What shopping ???
Mostly tourist stuff. The people in the little shops at the west end are most unfriendly which is not the rule.

if you need more info please e-mail. 
also we have our little web page with some pics and trip reports if it can be of help
http://home.earthlink.net/~hervel/index.html

Have a great time

Herve


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Please visit our bluevoyage tours from Antalya to natural anchore points and if you wish to the historical places at southern and west coasts of Turkey-Mediterranean(like Caribbeans) :
www.a1line.com
You will find discounted but unbelievable boat tours like your the best dream on board at turquise waters...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

My wife and I spend 7 days in the keys with our 4 daughters, 6, 7, 12, and 14 and found a box of dominoes to help out learning new games while at anchor. Bring bug stuff like bounce while ashore, noseeums can ruin a good outing. Also giving each an underwater water camera and having a photo contest can keep them interested in snorkling. We found that our kids did not fight even once while at sea, still can''t figure that out. We are taking them to the BVI''s this March and will use some of the advice from your posting.


----------

